# Autosleeper Warwick



## wispa1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where the swing arm table fits/is stored on the Autosleeper Warwick - we have just bought a 2009 model which has swivel front seats and some large clips on the bulk head alongside the cooker - they look as though they should hold something but have nothing in them - are they for a table?


----------

